# Filipino Visual Art



## jeejee (Nov 24, 2015)

My advocacy is to promote Philippine Visual Arts and the Filipino Artist.
I set-up my website to support this advocacy. All images in this site are part of my personal art collection and not for any commercial use.

Please visit us at (_link removed by moderator_)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome JeeJee. You are welcome to post your own art on our forum. Your web site seems to be a place for other artists to display their work. This competes with some of our advertisers and I can't allow it.


----------



## jeejee (Nov 24, 2015)

Dear Terry;

My website is my personal art collection and has no commercial purpose of any sort. I am not advertising any artist nor any art work or to sell any works.
I only have noble intention to showcase our heritage and arts.
I thought that was the intent of this forum. 
Apologies if you think that I am intending to compete with your advertisers.

Jason


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Whether or not you have a commercial intent to posting your website I am required to remove it. You can put your web site in your signature as we all do, but you actually are advertising your web site by posting it and drawing a attention to it, that is what advertising is. 

Feel free to share the pictures from your collection on this forum....but not your website in a post.


----------



## jeejee (Nov 24, 2015)

Got it Terry... Thank you for guiding me.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I looked through your site.I must say there are some amazing artists.also you do have a noble heart.welcome.


----------



## jeejee (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you Asancta for your comment.
Thank you for the welcome!


----------

